# Hello All



## joshs (Sep 26, 2008)

Just wanted to stop and say hi. Love this sight. Have a Brinkmann elec. But I am planning on a new MES, Going to build a small wood smoker for personal use and my goal is to build a Big smoker later to do big cooks and maybe make a little money on the side.


----------



## k5yac (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to SMF JoshS!


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 26, 2008)

Howdy Josh and welcome to SMF!


----------



## daboys (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to smf Josh. Plenty of people here to help with ideas when you go to build that new smoker.


----------



## grothe (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard Josh!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family.


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey josh......welcome my man.


----------



## div (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to the cookout !


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome to smf from another new one!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome Josh!


----------



## ronp (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome, you'll love your MES.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 26, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Josh. One thing..a "small wood smoker" may prove a bit difficult...IF you mean to ONLY use wood. Now a charcoal/wood unit is much more suited to the smaller units. Those stick-burners tend to rather large fireboxes...it works MUCH better that way.  Enjoy your time here!


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome!  Great place with great ideas.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you joined the SMF. Looking forward to your building that smoker.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome Josh.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

welcome aboard!
Can't wait to see your projects in action.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 28, 2008)

My ears all ways perk up when I hear "build"!Welcome to SMF!Good luck with your endeavors!
Happy Smokes!


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## okie joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to SMF...Great place to learn...or teach...I learn a lot each time im here it seems like...each week.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck on yer builds, and the business endeavor!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Keep us posted on the progress.


----------

